

Ask HN: Have you used Famo.us yet? What are your thoughts? - sideproject

Been reading about it, I guess I should just dive in to find out. But I&#x27;m curious if anyone has already started using Famo.us framework to build either web site&#x2F;application (I&#x27;ve seen examples on their website, but would love to hear from other developers!).
======
heldrida
I always found curious, projects like famo.us: you visit the main site and
there's no way to figure out, what's about! There's a login form and that's
it!

------
_pius
Literally every demo of a Famo.us app has been broken for me across multiple
browsers.

